
VW’s ‘affordable’ electric car to be offered from ~$30,000 in 2019 - fastbeef
https://electrek.co/2018/09/24/vw-neo-electric-car-battery-configurations-price-report/
======
Gibbon1
I like the scare quotes around 'affordable'

If you actually look at the costs associated with owning a car capital costs
are probably 25-30% of the total.

